# Rake question



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I need to get an undercoat rake, but am a little overwhelmed by the choices! Single row or double row? Rotating teeth or not? Then there are long or short teeth, and different numbers of teeth and different spacing of the teeth on the rake. Yikes! So I'm looking for examples or pointers. I think I'm making this more complicated than it really is, but I'm tired of buying the wrong things and then being stuck with useless stuff!
Thanks


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I use a single row rake, a slicker, and thinning shears on Max. They work great.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I use and highly recommend this rake:

Oster® 18-Tooth Medium Rake - Oster Pro


----------

